
Ask HN: Ideas to solve big problems, without getting into politics? - justaguyhere
Without running for office, without getting into politics, without organizing mass rallies etc (nothing against these, they have their place), what can an ordinary person with no money&#x2F;clout like me do to help chip away at huge problems like climate change, housing etc?
======
JPLeRouzic
Maybe providing tools for the people who want solving big problems?

That sounds a tautology, but for any group of people that want to tackle a
problem, there is a set of problems to solve: How to find the people who are
relevant/who might become go-between/who knows are references in this domain.
How to find out the best relevant events and demonstrations given some
context, how to communicate. Tools helping to provide content, newsletters,
dashboards, summaries.

------
lotwxyz
Get into developing web technology. The web is the crucial "space of freedom"
within which all other modes of freedom (political or otherwise) currently
depend.

I want to start tackling these big issues, too...

That's why I created a new kind of operating system, which runs in web
browsers, called _Linux on the Web_! Online desktop here:
[https://lotw.xyz/desk.os](https://lotw.xyz/desk.os)

